# Another Egyptian women beats the odds



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

swaya, swaya

:clap2:


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This one will not beat the odds in Egypt, but at least she's trying

Egypt gets second female presidential candidate - Bikya Masr


----------

